# What do you Georgians think this is?



## Bayou Hunter (Feb 2, 2010)

Strange pic from North Louisiana.


----------



## ylhatch (Feb 2, 2010)

looks like a dog 2 me


----------



## bone crusher 3 (Feb 2, 2010)

maybe a person


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 2, 2010)

tough to tell, but shoulders like a horse


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Feb 2, 2010)

Rottweiler


----------



## ThaDuck (Feb 2, 2010)

Horse?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 2, 2010)

dogpigbear.  I zoomed in on it and blew it up.  It's a dog.


----------



## 00Beau (Feb 2, 2010)

FULL_DRAW said:


> Rottweiler



x2....


----------



## turky93 (Feb 2, 2010)

Chupacabra!
Or a stray dog


----------



## Gumbo1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Dog


----------



## DanBROWNING (Feb 2, 2010)

pit bull


----------



## altom (Feb 2, 2010)

Ha - me thinks it's a"someone with not enough to do"


----------



## irocz2u (Feb 2, 2010)

something  with a bag


----------



## Resica (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks like a guy in a lion suit on a push scooter.


----------



## Casaba (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks like a manbearpig... I thought Al Gore had killed him but he could have escaped, you can't really believe what Al says... *cough* global warming *cough*


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 2, 2010)

its a "Outtagetchya"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2010)

It's a Wookelar


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 2, 2010)

a hoax


----------



## kevincox (Feb 2, 2010)

FULL_DRAW said:


> Rottweiler



Thats my guess


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 2, 2010)

Horse dressed up like dog for a costume party !!


----------



## Zook (Feb 2, 2010)

definitely dog, looks like a kerr dog to me


----------



## eaglegrad07 (Feb 2, 2010)

gotta cast my vote in the dog direction


----------



## 24point (Feb 2, 2010)

Its a Full Blooded ChaseOffAllYourDeer


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks like the sun, a bunch of trees, a stump and a black dog with a white patch on its lower chest.


----------



## ehunt (Feb 2, 2010)

looks like one of micheal vicks' dogs runnin free


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Feb 2, 2010)

Resica said:


> Looks like a guy in a lion suit on a push scooter.


----------



## stickslinger76 (Feb 2, 2010)

Here it is blown up. I honestly don't have a clue what it is.


----------



## stickslinger76 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok after a little more looking I can see it is a dog. I thought I was either going blind or the rest of ya'll were crazy, but I can see it now.


----------



## Resica (Feb 2, 2010)

How bout another pic from the same spot to give a scale?


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Feb 2, 2010)

k-9


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 2, 2010)

stickslinger76 said:


> Ok after a little more looking I can see it is a dog. I thought I was either going blind or the rest of ya'll were crazy, but I can see it now.



 I didnt have a clue . Im glad im not the only one who felt like that!! LOL


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 2, 2010)

A 3 legged dog looking for the one that shot its paw ?


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 2, 2010)

A bear with mange.


----------



## slip (Feb 3, 2010)

a pit bull dog.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 3, 2010)

Ya'll talking about that bulldog on the right hand side or that bigfoot laying across that stump over to the left?


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Feb 3, 2010)

I see the sun top right a dog with no tail center and grape vines all over the place. But with a little imagination and a touch of magic your mind cound see anything you just have to believe


----------



## trubluau (Feb 3, 2010)

wiemeriener (sp?)


----------



## MFOSTER (Feb 3, 2010)

Thats a who dat yalls mascot


----------



## Rem270 (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like it  took a picture due to the shadows or sun coming up and all you are looking at is a weird shaped stump or half broken tree.  Were there any prints over by the the object??


----------



## REEFD (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like someone bent over w/a paper michet(spelling?) head of some sort on, either way I think its Trickeration.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 3, 2010)

Just looks like a dog to me.


----------



## Nastytater (Feb 3, 2010)

stickslinger76 said:


> Here it is blown up. I honestly don't have a clue what it is.



Honestly to me it looks like someone bent over  tracking with a bow quiver over ther shoulder...


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 3, 2010)

Some of ya'll crack me up.  It is a dog trotting away with it's mouth slightly open/panting


----------



## Son (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey, that's me...


----------



## muddfoot (Feb 3, 2010)

Dumpster Dog!!


----------



## swamphawg (Feb 3, 2010)

Nastytater said:


> Honestly to me it looks like someone bent over  tracking with a bow quiver over ther shoulder...



I think tater is on to something. If it were a dog it would be an absolute monstrosity of a dog based on that tree to the right. I played with the photo as best as I can and to me it looks like a man with a beard carrying a crossbow who is bending over. Tough to say but just my best opinion.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Feb 3, 2010)

swamphawg said:


> I think tater is on to something. If it were a dog it would be an absolute monstrosity of a dog based on that tree to the right. I played with the photo as best as I can and to me it looks like a man with a beard carrying a crossbow who is bending over. Tough to say but just my best opinion.



yea it does look like that! looks like he has on a backpack that fell over to the right when he bent over. Its a wierd pic for sure!


----------



## HCREB (Feb 3, 2010)

*Take a bite out of crime!!!*

It looks like The Crime Dog McGruff on a razor scooter!!!!

He got to have some power to use one of them scooters in the woods!!! DAD GUMMMM


----------



## Tinman2 (Feb 3, 2010)

Someones mother.


----------



## coondog96 (Feb 3, 2010)

looks my 2nd exwife after a long nite of drinking but i swear she didn't look like that when we left the bar the night we met


----------



## squirrelhunter912 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sasquatch!!!!


----------



## Tex06 (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe the proper term is "dinner" as long as this is in Louisiana.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 4, 2010)

lets not be ridiculous guys. Its OBVIOUSLY a baby t-rex.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't rightly can say fer sure, but i'd pop a cap in that thang and chunk it on the smoker pit fo bb-q.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 4, 2010)

we use to see them in S. Flordia all the time its a WORPIS


----------



## FIRSTSHOT (Feb 4, 2010)

This is a person in a suit that looks like an animal of some sort. Hoax. You can't fool georgia boys.


----------



## Amohkali (Feb 4, 2010)

Hound Dawg scratchin' his nether regions with his left leg and waggin' his tail 'cause it feels good.

Or a bearmanpigdog looking at a small pile of deer scat.

Maybe a wampus waving at the camera?


----------



## colbyguess (Feb 4, 2010)

that there is a pitt bulldog


----------



## johnroy08 (Feb 4, 2010)

its our tax dollars going to haiti


----------



## Luckybuck (Feb 4, 2010)

I think it is a person, maybe carry over from days of deliverance.


----------



## silentknight (Feb 4, 2010)

Yo mama?


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Feb 4, 2010)

i see the dog and a hunched over man.....definately freakish


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2010)

looks like this dude to me, but this one's in GA....


----------



## BLUE-TICK-HOUND (Feb 4, 2010)

How about the black panther on the left side of the picture


----------



## Katera73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Its a mandog from Dawson Forest !!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 5, 2010)

24point said:


> Its a Full Blooded ChaseOffAllYourDeer



x2.........

although he may have a little bit of "knockoveryourtrashcan" in him......


----------



## Bayou Hunter (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, I mightve left yall with the impression that I know what this is.  I got the pic from a louisiana forum.  It wasnt my cam.  I just thought yall would like to see it.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 5, 2010)

Panther, they been telling ya'll they were out there. Now they got a pic.


----------



## godawgz7 (Feb 5, 2010)

*strange pic*

I think that is my mother in law, yep its her.....


----------



## eddie123 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Yep*

definitely mountain lion


----------



## BrowningTech (Feb 5, 2010)

godawgz7 said:


> I think that is my mother in law, yep its her.....


----------



## meateater (Feb 5, 2010)

Steven Farr said:


> Some of ya'll crack me up.  It is a dog trotting away with it's mouth slightly open/panting



x2 
I enlarged it and you can see his tongue stikin out.


----------



## Diesel-7.3 (Feb 5, 2010)

looks like an old boxer


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 5, 2010)

Ted Nugent sneaking up on his corn pile.


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Feb 5, 2010)

man picking up his dog, your seeing the back side of the dog


----------



## rospaw (Feb 5, 2010)

My ex wife! ..........


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Feb 5, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> It's a Wookelar



That's from that movie "Private Eyes". I thought I was the only one who ever saw that movie. Too funny!!!!!!!

Ripped open a horses stomach and ate, ate 17 chickens alive - feathers and all. Sucked a pigs brains right out of his nose.


----------



## THWACKG5 (Feb 5, 2010)

I would almost say a pitbull trotting away from the camera, becasue I have one and thats kind of what he would look like. 

With exception to the "front" legs, how they appear to taper down to a thin point??
And the "hind quarter" area in the picture looks to be way to thick...it doesnt appear to have a tail, but it could be kinda tucked up tight.

Like my pitbull is such a sissy he's afraid of pretty much any other dog smaller than him, he trembles in fear everytime it rains, and he makes a terrible guard dog, if someone broke in at night he'd lick them to death!!

Definitely a weird picture!!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Feb 11, 2010)

Lion.


----------



## ajparr (Feb 11, 2010)

DanBROWNING said:


> pit bull



yep


----------



## flhunter82 (Feb 11, 2010)

I told my wife to stay off your property


----------



## BigBass114 (Feb 11, 2010)

I think it is a dog.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Feb 11, 2010)

Nothing weird about the picture at all.  It is clearly a dog quartering away with it's tongue hanging out.  The right ear is casting a shadow down it's back due to the position of the sun, and it looks like the tail is moving to the right giving the impression of a long, black band some of you are mistaking for a quiver.  The left rear leg is moving forward and is superimposed upon the right rear leg making the two legs look like one big leg (I think some motion also can be taken into effect here).

Man, I bet some of you scare yourselves silly imagining things while just sitting there in the woods before sunrise or as the sun sets.


----------



## hunter johnson (Feb 15, 2010)

Dog


----------



## cut em' boys (Feb 15, 2010)

looks like i wouldnt be huntin there


----------



## backyard archer (Feb 16, 2010)

looks like someone bent over with a big hood on the coat. u know the kind with the fur around the edges.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 16, 2010)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Nothing weird about the picture at all.  It is clearly a dog quartering away with it's tongue hanging out.  The right ear is casting a shadow down it's back due to the position of the sun, and it looks like the tail is moving to the right giving the impression of a long, black band some of you are mistaking for a quiver.  The left rear leg is moving forward and is superimposed upon the right rear leg making the two legs look like one big leg (I think some motion also can be taken into effect here).
> 
> Man, I bet some of you scare yourselves silly imagining things while just sitting there in the woods before sunrise or as the sun sets.



I thought the very same thing but didn't want to offend anyone. It clearly looks like a dog no matter how long I look/stare/subconsciously try to make something else out.

This post is a perfect example of the black Panther myth. It also reminds me of the game my 11 yr old son plays from time to time when we are out in the yard. He will say, look Dad, that cloud looks like a (insert whatever your mind can imagine). I look up and all I can see is a cloud. Anybody that thinks that looks like a man bending over with sticks as arms, has way to much inbreeding going on in your neck of the woods!!! Did i offend anyone?


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Feb 17, 2010)

mother-in-law??


----------



## I_like_to_hunt (Feb 19, 2010)

its the lion in the wizard of oz


----------



## Tikki (Feb 19, 2010)

South Ga Banshi


----------



## Throwback (Feb 19, 2010)

dog

T


----------



## blackbear (Feb 20, 2010)

pumpkinhead


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 20, 2010)

somebody's catch dog


----------



## gregg (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like the Predator in Alien vs Predator


----------



## Chairman (Feb 21, 2010)

i think it a panther


----------



## bluetickboy199 (Feb 26, 2010)

eghdfghsdhgsligiutgiheshhu
its a person bending over


----------



## ronpasley (Feb 28, 2010)

this is the lsu mascot leaving the game after roll tide put a whipping on him.

ROLL TIDE


----------



## Roberson (Feb 28, 2010)

That's a wampus cat, fellas


----------



## killa86 (Mar 1, 2010)

Casaba said:


> Looks like a manbearpig... I thought Al Gore had killed him but he could have escaped, you can't really believe what Al says... *cough* global warming *cough*



Im with you definitely manbearpig just didnt know they existed in this part of the country. great now nothings safe. these things eat everything.Do they eat politicians?


----------



## killa86 (Mar 2, 2010)

Casaba said:


> Looks like a manbearpig... I thought Al Gore had killed him but he could have escaped, you can't really believe what Al says... *cough* global warming *cough*



have to agree, definitely manbearpig.


----------



## colbyguess (Mar 2, 2010)

pit!


----------



## jbarham1629 (Mar 2, 2010)

all yall are wrong!  thats ole sasquach!


----------



## southerner126 (Mar 3, 2010)

someone bent over.....


----------



## jason hamilton (Mar 3, 2010)

looks like a great dane to me.


----------



## alex_barnes (Mar 4, 2010)

definitely a werewolf! seen last week while i was lookin for sheds, should be limping. I shot him from 150 yds in the woods with my handgun. Look Out!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 4, 2010)

Needs wormin' whatever it is...I'd say dog.


----------



## wharfrat (Mar 4, 2010)

alien from planet x.....no doubt!


----------



## Fowl (Mar 5, 2010)

i am legend


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Mar 5, 2010)

it's Pumpkinhead.  Definatley Pumpkinhead.


----------



## secondseason (Mar 5, 2010)

Bayou Hunter said:


> Ok, I mightve left yall with the impression that I know what this is.  I got the pic from a louisiana forum.  It wasnt my cam.  I just thought yall would like to see it.




Will you see if they have an answer yet.  It looks like a person to me.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Mar 5, 2010)

Calf.  Ive seen a few cows before.


----------



## fellybbob (Mar 6, 2010)

china man picking rice


----------



## ratlird (Mar 6, 2010)

Naked indian medicine man.


----------



## Bayou Hunter (Mar 6, 2010)

secondseason said:


> Will you see if they have an answer yet.  It looks like a person to me.



Hey, I checked and they dont have a definite answer either.  Most on that site said calf or dog, with a few saying camoed hunter.  Guess we'll never know for sure.


----------



## K80 (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks like one of the freaks form The Hills Have Eyes...


----------



## Queen (Mar 8, 2010)

Chupecobra


----------



## LifeHunter (Mar 8, 2010)

*Bigfoot!*

ok what is a Wookelar ????????????


----------



## calebroad (Mar 11, 2010)

Definately a chimpanze


----------



## Big Country (Apr 20, 2010)

pit!!


----------



## bluetickboy199 (Apr 20, 2010)

looks like a chnese person with a weird looking hat on cutting grass with clippers


----------



## trophy-1 (Apr 22, 2010)

whats my mother nlaw doing on your land ?


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 24, 2010)

Illegal alien trying to sneak in, with a bear head.


----------



## Coastie (Apr 25, 2010)

East end of a west bound dog.


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Apr 25, 2010)

ehunt said:


> looks like one of micheal vicks' dogs runnin free



X's 2!


----------



## Prorain (Apr 25, 2010)

It's a woolybooger..

Tater you may be right!!!


----------



## dbodkin (Apr 25, 2010)

Hogdog.


----------



## whitworth (Apr 26, 2010)

*Or how a Louisiana Cajun Poacher*

keeps hunters out of his backwoods swampland.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 26, 2010)

The thing that throws this whole picture off is the stump in front of the dog's right-hand quarter. Makes it look like it's got a big thigh and hip. Or maybe it's an offspring of  a wild mexican dog that was blown in by Katrina and has mated with ragin cajun wild boars.


----------



## Johnbob_3 (May 16, 2010)

trespasser!


----------



## Gecko (May 26, 2010)

Definitely dog running.


----------



## Razor Blade (May 26, 2010)

Ya'll new it was  coming sooner or later....... its bigfoot picking up something he dropped.


----------



## bigbuck92 (May 26, 2010)

Its a Female African Lion trying to get back home.


----------



## AHERRING (May 27, 2010)

Dog


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (May 27, 2010)

24point said:


> Its a Full Blooded ChaseOffAllYourDeer


----------



## Chris929 (May 27, 2010)

Looks like a pitbull with a hog huntin vest on


----------



## JackJack77 (May 28, 2010)

Defanitely a person try'n to squeeze an ole cheese log out


----------



## jparrott (May 28, 2010)

its e.t


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (May 28, 2010)

I think most of you have it right that it is indeed a dog.. However the proportions on it would make it a very large dog that looks underfed... IMO I think it is one of these that has been away from its owner for a while and is underfed... 

(The one on the right.. not the 2 in the middle or the pony)


----------



## Throwback (May 28, 2010)

a black panther. 


T


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

T, reckon we could catch it in a box trap?


----------



## Harbuck (May 28, 2010)

It's a Saints Fan! Most all of um look this way due to inbreeding.


----------



## Throwback (May 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> T, reckon we could catch it in a box trap?



no once they're seen in an area, they never return 

T


----------



## kmckinnie (May 29, 2010)

Throwback said:


> no once they're seen in an area, they never return
> 
> T



T can you blame them! theres a reward out on them 1000 smackaroos and nick is going to skin it alive with a flint flake start a fire with 2 sticks cook it eat a belly full pick his teeth with it claw!!!! O K I added the alive part you know how stories grow!!


----------



## hunterdan2 (Jun 1, 2010)

Manbearpig!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 1, 2010)

its hooked on quack


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 1, 2010)

Amos Moses


----------

